# How To Play With Cockatiels



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello everyone! I have a seven or so month old cockatiel, who's coming along splendidly with his taming (perfect gentleman, usually very quiet, etc.) but I feel like he spends way too much time being basically ignored by the family. We talk and whistle to him every day, as well as let him perch on us every day, but that's usually about as far as our time with him goes. He spends most of his day just sort of standing on top his cage, either alone or watching us. What can I do to make his days less boring and more interesting? I feel like all this standing around can't be particularly good for him.

Thanks in advance for your advice


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a play gym with toys hanging from it and I fill the bottom with goodies (millet, nutriberries, hulled sun flower seeds) and my two tiels spend almost all their out of cage time playing on it and "foraging" in it. 

So in short. Maybe get him a play gym and add things to make it more fun.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I think this idea of a play gym is great.Our cockatiels William and Syd love it.Have plenty of toys around the house so,no matter what room they re in with you,they ll be able to have fun


----------



## fireflyfiasco (Feb 8, 2012)

Any play gyms in particular you'd recommend?


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Try looking at this link there are some pretty cool hand made ones that you might be able to get ideas and make your own for the bird...and it might be easier than trying to find one you think the bird will like and is in your budget... Heres the link. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6868


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel also loves to play with small cardboard boxes- chews on them, hides in them, etc. If I sit on the floor with him, he loves to walk around. I sprinkle some seeds and he walks around looking for them and I give him some papers and he happily shreds them. If I'm reading, he also likes to sit on my lap and shred papers. Maybe just try to see what interests him.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

When my birds are out I give them millet sprays, pieces of paper to chew up, boxes to chew and play in, I also have lots of cheap little toys tied to some ornamental branches. I checked the branches were bird safe so I've pretty much made my own play gym, it's got sea grass on it for them to chew, more paper, bells, swings, a Slinky (they love that!) and also some of those stacking children plastic cups which I hide seeds in, that kinda thing. Hope this helps!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is mine:



















The wonderful thing about it is that you can just pick it up and carry it from room to room. And it's fairly inexpensive. Here is the link to Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Pla...3SOQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1335551614&sr=8-7


----------



## Rzst (Apr 23, 2012)

I've also noticed that my Tiels are much like little brothers they really want to play with what I'm playing with for example my tiels seem to have the most fun when they are on my shoulder while I do dishes or when I'm on my lap top and they get to push the keys etc. so I guess what I'm trying to say is just doing your everyday routine and including your Tiels can greatly improve your bond with them and also benefit them.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, they also like mirrorrs to look at themselves and start a conversation with themselves. A Gynm is very good, I haven;t got one yet, but I also attached some perches outside the cage.
And when he's with us on shoulders most time ( sometimes on my head ) we laso talk to him... he watches what I am doing etc...


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

hanna said:


> Hi, they also like mirrorrs to look at themselves and start a conversation with themselves.


I don't recommend mirrors. When i put one in with grey, he would sit and stare himself and only move to eat or drink. So I took it out. It depends on the bird because some dont mind the mirror. Others won't move out of in front of it


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

I am not fond of mirrors, either. It creates too much of a distraction from you and everything else around your bird.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> My tiel also loves to play with small cardboard boxes- chews on them, hides in them, etc.


One caution about cardboard boxes - the bird might see them as a potential nest, which can lead to hormone issues. It's OK to let the bird play with a box occasionally, but don't let them spend a lot of time there every day.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> I don't recommend mirrors. When i put one in with grey, he would sit and stare himself and only move to eat or drink. So I took it out. It depends on the bird because some dont mind the mirror. Others won't move out of in front of it


Joe loves mirrors, before I got him one, he was silent and bored, after I gave him a small mirror he basically "woke up" to be lively, started to talk. He got other toys in his cage too, also toys attached outside the cage and spends lots of time outside whith us.
The mirror inside the cage helps him over the time we are not at home.


----------



## Zensei (Apr 28, 2012)

_This post has been deleted/edited by the user._


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Zensei said:


> Hanna you have the same blinds as me


 yes they are very common here, especially in rentals... ( we rent this house, not our own  )

They also are practical, so Joe can see outside but when he flies arround he won't hit the windows.


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

Ulu likes to make as much noise as possible so bells is my suggestion. 

I have several toys all different sizes and lengths. I rotate them often so he doesn't get board. try to buy some things on sale to get a good idea of what he likes don't stop at bird toys. my bird is really receptive to colors and different materials he loves leather and chains (he's not into bondage i swear!). find out your birds favorite colors and textures. Ulu has dog toys he loves things with faces and squeakers. 

my bird also loves chewing on paper, i give him tags from my new clothes etc.


----------

